# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Mariano Sosa

## Pulgas

Aunque no se lo merece, porque nos tiene de lo más abandonados...
Hoy es el cumpleaños del Jefe, de *Mariano*,



así que...
¡Ahí va una de
*"Cumpleaños feliz..."*

----------


## Ming

*Feliz cumpleaños Mariano* 

**

----------


## M.David

¡Felicidades Mariano!
¡Tres hurras por el creador de todo esto!
¡hip,hip! :302:

----------


## Mistico

Feliz cumpleaños Admin.

Disfrútalo!!

----------


## Spes

Feliz cumpleaños Mariano!

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Feliz cumpleaños Mariano!

Gracias por la magnífica tienda, y por supuesto este foro!

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños!

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Feliz cumple! ¡jefe!  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Felicidades y que lo pases muy bien

----------


## Mago Lawrence

bienvenidoo 

digo.. FELICIDADEEEEES!!!

que conste que solo es por hacer la pelota a ver si cae un descuentillo...

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas Felidades!!!

----------


## Moss

Felicidades Mariano. Un abrazo.

----------


## MagNity

Felicidades Mariano!!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Esto... ¿ como se cambia la fecha de nacimiento en el perfil??  Muchas gracias de todos modos por los saludos! Me los guardo para septiembre jeje

Un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

¡Que le cuelguen del pino más alto por chapuzas!  :Smile1: 
¡Vaya ejemplo!

----------


## Ming

Jajajajjaja

¡¿Y ese es el Administrador?!

Jajajajajajaja

Muy bueno Mariano  :Rofl:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

anda que.... PUES YA NO QUIERO EL DESCUENTO!! (tonto yo tmabien ajaj)

----------


## M.David

¡A por el! :Mad1: 
Jajajaja medio foro felicitándole cómo idiotas :302: .

----------


## Ritxi

Esta es de las que se recordaran por tiempo 

juas juas

----------


## MagNity

un poco más y le pongo un Ban absoluto, pero por alguna extraña razón no me deja hacer eso el foro,...xD jejejeje

aishhh....

----------


## Iban

Puasjasjuajsujausjausjuas...

Mariano, mereces la horca, ... qué genio. En Septiembre nos dirás que en Febrero, y en Febrero, que en Mayo.  :Smile1: 

The Boss.

----------

